

Show HN: GetDoma.in - My weekend project - onerbal

Hi everyone;<p>This is my weekend project, GetDoma.in. It is a domain availability/whois and pagerank checking tool.<p>Please check it out and let me know what you think. I'd love to get some feedback and suggestions that might help me to add more functionality to the project.<p>Thanks.<p>http://getdoma.in
======
thehodge
This doesn't really offer anything new, pagerank checking and whois scripts
are floating around the internet everywhere, for $10 I'm sure you can get one
which does alexa and social bookmarks as well..

You've got a nice domain, why not put together a decent domain name generator
(take a look at what others are doing and put your own spin on it) but this
market (pagerank / whois) is already flooded and crowded.

~~~
onerbal
Yes, you are right and i was also thinking to put a domain name generator.

I am coding the generator now but I want it to be a useful tool for domain
buyers. Most of the domain name generators in the market are not so useful.
They are just adding some common words before/after the domain name and that's
it. What I am trying to do is to put some logic in it.

Thanks for your feedback.

------
glimcat
<http://getdoma.in>

------
billpatrianakos
Why more functionality? I mean, you said it yourself. It's a domain
availability/whois/pagerank tool. It does what it does and it does it fast and
clean. I personally like it how it is.

~~~
glimcat
To start with, it shouldn't have two submit buttons.

Do A, then B if A returns an error.

Also, the response if you don't specify a TLD isn't good. It should assume
.com or at least return an intelligent error. You need to be validating the
form data as well as the returns from the domain and pagerank queries.

~~~
onerbal
Yes, you are right. If a domain is not registered then it can not have any
pagerank. I taught that some of expired domains can still have pagerank but i
think i am wrong. But what if someone only wants to check the pagerank of a
website? If I put one submit button, he needs to check the domain availability
first then can check the pagerank. It breaks the simplicity i think.

Thanks for the comments.

